# Blue Wizard theories



## Noldor_returned (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm warning you all now, this may make no sense as I'm almost asleep while writing this.
I was going through the threads in the LOTR forum (I have no life except for this. Get over it!), and I found one asking about the Blue Wizards. So waht are theories anyone has concerning their dissapearance. Your ideas may be sensible or silly, so go for it. I've got a few:
They got lost in a hedge maze.
They went swimming but forgot they didn't know how.
They got bored, and for something to do, battled each other and killed each other.
They were captured and killed.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 21, 2006)

Well at the time when they went missing Saruman wasnt evil as far as I know, and i reckon that they went to the utmost east and (if the world is flat) fell of the edge

Or maybe they where trying to find out if the world was flat and it was actully round and they just kept on going around and where never seen

NR you did say they could be crazy


----------



## Garwen (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that Sauron or one of his cohorts got at least one of them or they got involved in something else in the East and forgot about the troubles of ME


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe they died, or were killed...after all, Gandalf was.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 22, 2006)

I think they are out there sulking because every other one of the five got their own color and they have to share blue. They then got into an arguement about which one of them would convert to be the Pink Wizard. Now this made them very unhappy and so now both of them sit around singing, "Am I Blue" over and over again and are very very depressed, which is their natural inclination.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 22, 2006)

I reckon they moved into small apartment together in a city the east, changed their names to Justin and Colin, and are now succesful interior designers. Probably.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 24, 2006)

They were walking around one day when they accidentally trod on a nuclear missile, and for some strange reason, were the only ones affected.


----------



## Neithan (Jun 11, 2008)

I realize this is a very old thread but what the heck. 
I can't quote directly from the books but I remember that two things are mentioned in an essay about the Istari in Unfinished Tales (I think) that seemed most interesting to me when I read it:
One of Gandalf's names is Incanus (in the South) which brings to mind the South American Incas (Could Tolkien have meant a connection?). The other thing is that the blue wizards are said to have failed in their mission and become founders of cults. When I read this I remember thinking of the Mayas and Aztecs who had human sacrifices and dark Sauron-like practices. Any comments on this?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 11, 2008)

This is a cool topic, those mysteries ends to characters we think we would love if we could ever get info (btw where can I read about Radagast? Chapters + books please) - kinda like Bombadil but what is the starting point for the Blue Wizards? Where are they mentioned and what lore do we already have?

Neithan, thanks for resurrecting this thread






Not sure about the treatment and preference of the various cultures, but interesting nonetheless


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 11, 2008)

I always assumed Incanus had more to do with the word Incantation than anything else.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 13, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> I always assumed Incanus had more to do with the word Incantation than anything else.


I was with your thinking Elgee.

This thread is a bit dusty...Needs dusting.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 15, 2008)

They went on a pilgrimage to World Youth Day. Upon arrival, they were arrested for herecy and thrown in jail and wasted their one phone call on pizza delivery.

From there they ate the pizza, but remained hungry, so they escaped along with the cast of Prison Break. Since then they made friends with Wizard Whitebeard, and have been avoiding all notice by society along with Wally/Waldo (depending on your nationality). They are currently second and third overall respectively in the Great Hide-n-Seek Game '08. In first place is Wally/Waldo, fourth Osama Bin Laden, and to round out the top five Alien Ant Farm (whatever happened to those guys).


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 15, 2008)

Nr, I can't remember, did you ever take part in the "Totally Ridiculous Story" thread? You're good.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 15, 2008)

No...please link me...sound as intriguing as a (insert appropriate simile/analogy here)


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice to have you back NR. Oh and what _did_ happen to Alien Ant Farm?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=4547&highlight=Ridiculous+Story

There you go, hope the link works. It's a rather long thread.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice. Looks pretty funny

And Maj, I looked them up on Wiki and according to that they're still around. But hey, wiki isn't 100% reliable...

And just to tie it back to the thread...

The Wizards got fake IDs and are now the people behind Wikipedia


----------



## Persephone (Jul 31, 2008)

According to Wikipedia, these two wizards were both sent to the distant east of Middle-earth. Another note worth considering: In a letter written by Tolkien, he described them as, "emissaries to distant regions, east and south, .... Missionaries to _enemy occupied_ lands as it were. What success they had I do not know; but I fear that they failed, as Saruman did, though doubtless in different ways; and I suspect they were founders or beginners of secret cults and "magic" traditions that outlasted the fall of Sauron."

Then he seemed to have changed his mind because in a text written in the last year or two of Tolkien's life (published in _The Peoples of Middle-earth_) of 1968, he wrote that the two blue wizards arrived not in the Third Age, but in the Second, around the year 1600, the time of the Forging of the One Ring. Their mission was to travel to the east and weaken the forces of Sauron. And it is here said that the Wizards far from failed; rather, they had a pivotal role in the victories of the West at the end of both the Second and the Third Ages. At the same time, Tolkien considered the possibility that Glorfindel arrived back in Middle-earth along with the Blue Wizards. On this later, more positive interpretation, the Blue Wizards may have been as successful as Olórin, just located in a different theatre beyond the borders of the map in _The Lord of the Rings_.

A good possible starting off point for another intruiging RPG. 

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Wizards


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 31, 2008)

Right. And my character would be Azure Wizard, who was very close to getting their job. He stowed away on the boat and has been tailing them for a while, always making up horrible lies about them when they leave an area, which is why there are so many conflicting reports.


----------



## Burzum (Oct 19, 2008)

Any speculations on how they might have played a "pivotal role" in defeating Sauron?

Maybe they just weakened the forces of the Easterlings. But well... the wainriders, who appeared far after the Blue Wizards have arrived, hardly seem _weakened_ at all.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 19, 2008)

Ah, but speculate on how much worse it would have been, if not for the Blue Wizards! Those guys showing up was due in part to wishing to get out of their sphere of influence and making them lose more men. They were filled with fear at the thought of heading west, since that's where capitalized Wizards come from, but they still bravely attempted it. *sniff* They had a good run, but oh well. Their righteous cause remains unfulfilled.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe they merged together and acted as one, but with two guises; one as a man, the other as a bear . Hey, Beorn was friends with both Radagast and Gandalf. Shape-shifting is certainly odd behavior for one of the Second Born; no?


----------



## Burzum (Oct 20, 2008)

I think that could be a real possibility. After all, Beorn was one of the most mysterious figures, second only to Bombadil and his wife. I was wondering if we could use these Wizards to explain away Bombadil, but unfortunately we know that the Ring didn't affect him at all (and from Saruman and Gandalf we know that the Istari were not immune to the power of the Ring).


----------



## Elthir (Oct 20, 2008)

Burzum said:


> Any speculations on how they might have played a "pivotal role" in defeating Sauron? Maybe they just weakened the forces of the Easterlings. But well... the wainriders, who appeared far after the Blue Wizards have arrived, hardly seem _weakened_ at all.


 

That's a point that raises another: the Wikipedia article (as it reads now) might inadvertently paint the picture that the text in which the Blue Wizards have success was Tolkien's latest word on the matter, but we don't really know that for sure. In another version, one that appears to be dated around the same time, JRRT refers generally to the Istari and writes: 'Now these Maiar were sent by the Valar at a crucial moment in the history of Middle-earth to enhance the resistance of the Elves of the West, waning in power, and of the uncorrupted Men of the West, greatly outnumbered by those of the East and South.'


Here the West is greatly outnumbered (though the South is included in any event) and the implication appears to be that the Istari came at generally the same time.

Tolkien had already published that the Istari appeared in Middle-earth in the Third Age. Granted, that doesn't mean they necessarily all came together on the same boat, but this idea that the Blue Wizards came earlier (and had success) has them arriving much earlier -- up to 1841 years before the end of the Second Age even -- and adding another (around) one thousand (for the Third Age) leaves roughly 2,841 years between the coming of the Blue Wizards and the 'appearance' of the Istari in Middle-earth. Hmmm.


----------

